# Toro Repower 724. my first repower project.



## toroboy (Jan 15, 2014)

Last year I purchased a Toro 724 with a seized motor. this year I purchased the Predator 6.5 hp motor from Harbor Freight. I have attached some Pictures of the progress so far but any info on what else I will need to purchase would be great! I also have read the Thread on a similar Toro 724 that was repowered, but still not exactly 100 percent on everything I need or where to get it! thank you all in advance!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Make sure the pulley of the crank is the same size. you might have to use a different size belts. let me know if you need more help..


----------



## toroboy (Jan 15, 2014)

Do you know where i could get a sleeve adapter so i can fit the original 1'' pulley on the new motor?


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Sleeve-34-1x220


----------



## toroboy (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you! does anyone know the exact model or size of belts i will need, or anything else besides the adapter sleeve?


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

If you're not able to get a part number off the old belt, or have to modify the engine position or bought a larger pulley, then just bring the old belt to an auto parts store and they can measure it. If worse comes to worse, but a few of them in different lengths and try each one until you find the best one, then return the unused ones


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

To select belts by size or part number.
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/belts/
Select show/hide belts pick list
Select -T for Toro
Select- Toro
Look for the belt part number (if you know it)
Next to the part number will be a size such as Toro belt number 110376 is a 1/2"x38.5"belt or 4L385.
-OR-
You can use this calculator. Remember to add about a 1/2" inch? to the measurement if you need the belt to be slack, such as on an auger drive.
http://www.calculatoredge.com/mech/vbelt%20length.htm
You can go to Toro's web site and download the parts list for your model which will show the Toro belt numbers.


----------



## toroboy (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you i will purchase belts after the sleeve adapter comes in, on the old motor the shaft was 3'' long with the new predator engine the shaft looks a little shorter and it is 2.43 will getting a 3'' long shaft adapter still work or should i stick to the length adapter to what the new engine is?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

You can put the 3" adaptor on it for more stability. If you stick with the double stock pulley in the picture you can get away with a shorter one. You can get a 3" long one on ebay. If you decide to use different pulley set up and it is too long you can always grind a bit off or cut it down.





 
This comes with a stepped key that fits the 3/16 key in the Predator and steps up to 1/4" for the 1 inch bore pulley. Your pulley would need a 1/4" key for it to work as intended. 

You may also want to put an appropriate length bolt and washer on the end of the PTO shaft. On the predator it is a 5/16-24 UNF thread.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm going to repower my 521 unit. I'm thinking about doing the same thing you are. Any updates on your project?


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

Great info!


----------



## toroboy (Jan 15, 2014)

hey guys small update i just got the shaft adapter and put that on i also put the original pulley and that seems to line up right. not sure if i will need new belts yet. currently im breaking in the motor so I haven’t tried to put the original belts on.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

toroboy said:


> hey guys small update i just got the shaft adapter and put that on i also put the original pulley and that seems to line up right. not sure if i will need new belts yet. currently im breaking in the motor so I haven’t tried to put the original belts on.


 IT IS best to do it under load.


----------



## toroboy (Jan 15, 2014)

thank you powershift93 i attached the original belts and everything works! i couldn’t be more happy with this repower, now just waiting on the snow!


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

Are you going to do the impeller mod as well?


----------



## toroboy (Jan 15, 2014)

how do i do that mod?


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

toroboy said:


> how do i do that mod?


Here's a good video. You can make your own or ebay it - lit usually runs $25-$30


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I bought my first impeller mod from Clarence. It cost $30 + $10 shipping. I just did a second one and it cost me $18 for 5 feet of belt and then I paid like $2 for a big bag of nuts, bolts and washers. I ended up cutting out a metal plate to put on the top from an old piece of sheet metal I had. The dip in the Ariens impeller was pulling the rubber down with the washers so I had to make a bigger spacer. I also have most of the belt, nuts bolts and washers left.


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

I bought some rubber paddles for a Toro S-200 off eBay for $20 with free shipping. They are nice and thick so they should last awhile. I cut them to the lengths I needed and bolted them onto the impellers of the Toro 826 and my 42" John Deere blower and they worked awesome.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Bailer belt works great you can get it from Tractor supply or Mills fleet or any other place that sells farm equipment. My entire kit only costed $5.00 It only took a foot of bailer belt and bolts and fender washers and lock nuts to make the kit.


----------



## toroboy (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice guys yeah i might try that! even with the old motor this blower threw the snow very far.


----------

